# 8 Years and 2 IUIs Later!! BFP!!!!



## plerosei

I can't believe I'm posting my very own BFP story! I truly have so much to be thankful for in this Thanksgiving season.

I'm 35 and my husband of eight years is 55. We have age working against us for sure and have been TTC ever since we got married. Over time, we've discovered a myriad of reversible health issues on both our parts. I've lost 150 pounds since fall 2013 and, though I'm still overweight, I'm at a range where pregnancy is not a terribly high risk.

I had my first IUI this past September with only one mature follicle and progesterone at 13 on the day 7 check. It yielded a BFN. I had to skip a month due to my travel schedule, and our next IUI was done on November 11. This cycle, I took 200 mg of Clomid on CDs 3-7 and had a 250 mcg Ovidrel trigger shot the day before the IUI, although I was told I would probably ovulate that same day (November 10). I ended up with 3 big follicles, two on the right and one on the left.

Here are my symptoms (or lack thereof):

IUI/1DPT: Got a massage to relax, since I was so stressed about this process.

1DPIUI/2DPT: No symptoms.

2DPIUI/3DPT: No symptoms.

3DPIUI/4DPT: No symptoms.

4DPIUI/5DPT: Severe cramp in the big toe of my right foot. My toe involuntarily started pulling toward my knee and it HURT. No other strange happenings.

5DPIUI/6DPT: No symptoms. Tested out of Trigger.

6DPIUI/7DPT: No symptoms.

7DPIUI/8DPT: Progesterone tested at 25.1. No symptoms.

8DPIUI/9DPT: No symptoms.

9DPIUI/10DPT: Breasts starting to feel mildly tender, gassy, tired, freezing cold and sneezing like crazy.

10DPIUI/11DPT: Very light line on FRER. Runny nose, shooting pain down there (I told the nurse it felt like electric shocks). Nurse tells me it's probably still the Trigger. :( Very mild cramping, thumping sensation near uterus, mildly tender breasts, freezing cold and sneezing like crazy. 

11DPIUI/12DPT: Line still there on FRER. Mildly tender breasts, shooting pain near right ovary, felt dizzy after running up 11 flights of stairs (abnormal for me).

12DPIUI/13DPT: Based on previous cycles, I should have started spotting by now or at least getting pink tinged CM, but nothing. Twinges and slight cramps, cheap HPT now showing light line, diarrhea, freezing cold and sneezing like crazy.

13DPIUI/14DPT: Lower back discomfort, burping, gassy, mild cramping, very aware of uterus. Lines on HPTs getting darker.

14DPIUI/15DPT: Bloodwork! Beta is 200 and progesterone is 46... good and pregnant! Gassy, jaw pain/tension (and I was surprised to learn that this is an early symptom), mild abdominal cramping, tired, already starting to pee like wild.

AF isn't due for another two days, so I'm very pleased with my blood numbers so far.

A few things I did differently this time were having a massage the day of the IUI, taking Robitussin, and eating lots of pineapple. However, I think this BFP is most attributable to my extra thick uterine lining the month and lots of mature follicles.

Praise the Lord for the first BFP of our marriage!


----------



## BunnyN

Congratulations!


----------



## MileyMamma

How wonderful! So so pleased for you and your husband, huge congratulations x


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pinkycat

I'm so happy for you and your husband. Congratulations! h&h 9months x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## chistiana

So happy for you! You deserve this! A h&h 9 months!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Buffyx

That's fantastic. Congrats :flower:


----------

